# Happy Birthday Blue Tick, Simply_Nikki



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 16, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 06-16-2010:

-Blue Tick (born 1974, Age: 36)
-Simply_Nikki (born 1986, Age: 24)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 16, 2010)

...to both of you!!! It's delightful to have both of you here!

Margaret


----------



## Berean (Jun 16, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday John and Nikki!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nikki and John!


----------



## Augusta (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy birthday guys!!


----------



## baron (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.


----------



## dudley (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## christiana (Jun 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Nikki and John!


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 17, 2010)

A happiest of birthdays to you both.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks all! There are quite a bit of birthdays in June I find!  I had a wonderful birthday celebrating with my Arizona parents (as I like to call them). John, I hope your birthday was well!  And Happy Birthday to all the other June babies!


----------

